# Lewmar winch



## Foxsea (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,
I have never used a forum before and now find myself needing some advice. I own a Catalina 30. My husband recently passed away and I now find myself having to take care of this boat myself. Of course, this being the first year I have had to deal---all sorts of little things are going wrong. First race of the season and a winch went "poof". It is the one used for hoisting the main, some one has looked at it and says it can't be fixed, he has never seen one break like that. Don't know what like that is. Any way I need a Lewmar #7 for the deck, new or used (used is preferable). Can anyone tell me where to begin looking? 
Thanks so much.
Lyn


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Lyn, sorry for your loss. Sailing and maintenance can be frustrating, but ultimately rewarding. My boat is 43 years old, every time I fix something I see two more thngs to fix. You can surely find the winch on ebay, or look for marine consignment stores. There are good ones on Long Island, in Connecticut and Rhode Island, Florida too. Probably more. You might also look for a good used copy of Calder's "Boatowner's Mechanical and Electrical Guide". It's a great general sailboat maintenance reference.


----------



## kcbillb2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Lyn,

With others, very sorry for your loss.

As far as your winch goes, I'm going to just guess and say that the interior pawls and springs have gone. A winch consists of a few gears and the pawls/springs.

Most likely the pawls/springs are just broken. Muck cheaper than a new/used winch.

I'm sure others will chime on this problem, but please, keep asking us these questions, lots of us here on this list will be more than willing to help.


Bill


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Lyn,

I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I'm sure he will be missed by many.

As for the Lewmar 7, I asked my wife to trim the jib to starboard. Pop! My Lewmar 7 landed in my lap on the port side rear of the cockpit! I ended up buying one on Ebay for $20 plus shipping. Normally, they go for about $80. There is also a Marlon winch for $67 new from Hamilton Marine or a #6 winch for $97. Both light duty but probably fine to replace a 7.

Fair Winds and Fairer Days,

Don

Biddeford, Maine


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

You might consider getting a slightly larger winch (e.g., a #10 or #12) as a replacement. Normally one doesn't have to worry too much about the size of a main halyard winch, as the luff tension is usually controlled via the Cunningham/downhaul anyway. However, since you are replacing the winch, and since the #7 didn't appear to up to the job, upgrading a step or two will give you a slightly more robust piece of hardware and make raising the main that much easier. 

I can't tell where you're located, but if you are in Southern California you might want to try Minney's Yacht Surplus in Newport Beach. They have two or three shelves full of used winches. Otherwise, eBay (as mentioned above) or CraigsList (a long shot, but ya' never know) are worth keeping an eye on.


----------

